# If you could live in a video game level...



## NewLeaf13 (Feb 5, 2015)

If you could live in a video game level, what would it be? For me, it would be Satorl Marsh from Xenoblade Chronicles. It's too pretty.


----------



## n64king (Feb 6, 2015)

One of the vibrantly colored jungles in Trine 2 I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

planetarian~the reverie of a planet... One of my favorite games all time all categories. It's haunting but at the same time beautiful in some way.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 6, 2015)

but why levels? they're so restrictive

plus tons of things could not even be counted as "levels"

ex: if you chose a Pokemon region/town/city/etc


----------



## Tao (Feb 6, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> but why levels? they're so restrictive
> 
> plus tons of things could not even be counted as "levels"
> 
> ex: if you chose a Pokemon region/town/city/etc




I guess 'levels' is a nice 'blanket term' for all of the above. To be honest, I see more games that don't have traditional 'levels' these days.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 6, 2015)

I'd love to live in Castlevania. Especially the Marble gallery part. Or maybe Olrox's quarters. 

Oh, and I'm talking about Castlevania: Symphony of the Night.


----------



## n64king (Feb 6, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> but why levels? they're so restrictive
> 
> plus tons of things could not even be counted as "levels"
> 
> ex: if you chose a Pokemon region/town/city/etc



You can always rationalize that the adventurer in the game doesn't explore the whole "level" and only sees a part of it. Especially in 2D games where you can only go left & right, who knows what you could actually be missing.

Super Paper Mario gives an example of how much you might miss being only in 2D.


----------



## nekosync (Feb 6, 2015)

Does Columbia in BioShock Infinite count as a level? *_* If so, I'd want to live there but I can't since I'm black.


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2015)

The Hotel Delfino level from Super Mario Sunshine!!! I had my mind made up about that since I first played the game lmao


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 6, 2015)

Zane said:


> The Hotel Delfino level from Super Mario Sunshine!!! I had my mind made up about that since I first played the game lmao



One of the other gaming forums I frequent is doing a '30 Days of Gaming' challenge, and for day 19 it asked which game you'd like to live in.

That, was one of the top 3 I was debating between. lol. I loved that hotel and its super pretty beach from the first moment I saw it. <3 Not to mention how close it is to that massive amusement park, lol.


I ended up deciding on *Clock Town from Majora's Mask*, which will be my answer here as well. c:
I don't even know what it is about Clock Town, I just loved it. It's so empty and boring! But going through it just fills my wittle heart with nostalgia and joy, lol.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 6, 2015)

I wanna live in Monte d'Or from _Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask_. It's so beautiful goddamn.
Either that or Cloudbank from _Transistor_.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2015)

I think it would be fun to live in GLaDOS' chamber from Portal 2. We could sing songs and make science.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 6, 2015)

Probably somewhere from the Paper Mario series. Gloam Valley is really pretty, but I'm not sure if it's super inhabited. Boggly Woods is nice too.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Feb 6, 2015)

The Lake in Subspace Emissary in SSBB.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Feb 6, 2015)

Meltokio from tales of symphonia if that counts? I'd rather travel with Lloyd and the gang, but yeah


----------



## Saylor (Feb 6, 2015)

Trampoli Village from Rune Factory Frontier, if that counts? It's so beautiful!


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Feb 7, 2015)

the egg carrier from sonic adventure 1.  having my own personal spaceship would be awesome


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 7, 2015)

Fine Field.


----------



## Cold~ (Feb 10, 2015)

Definetely the Misty Peaks from Monster Hunter 3. Except for the monsters


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 10, 2015)

Probably somewhere in the sky where I could stare at the clouds all day. Sky Pavillion in Pokepark was gorgeous.


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 10, 2015)

probably any of the icy/snow levels for the mario games c:


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 11, 2015)

Would like that private island you get to develop later in the game in Skies of Arcadia to be my living area.

Or maybe Tales of Symphonia, the village Sheena was from. Looks nice.


----------



## booshoe (Feb 12, 2015)

Anywhere that doesn't scream water temple!

lol

but seriously, I'd like to live in the mexican levels of Little Big Planet. It's a fun looking level with fun Background music and doesn't call for attention that it's a freaking cute level. The Halloween motif doesn't look gross and everything seems to fit perfectly.....then there's the bombs. 
Well, aside from the bombs, I can live in a place like that. Lol!


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 12, 2015)

One of the animus rooms in assassin's creed, so that I can basically live through history and experience everything first hand

bored? no worries. you can just hop back to the dark ages. bored of the dark ages? hmm, why not try the freaking pirate era


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

I wouldn't mind either living in Leronde from Tales of Xillia. It looks like it could be a nice quite life there.


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 12, 2015)

On the Southern Arun continent of TERA.

All praise Skywhale.


----------



## A-Link (Feb 12, 2015)

Some quiet place with friendly people where I can work with as less interruptions as possible. Probably Animal Crossing.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 12, 2015)

is mushroom kingdom a level? XD


----------



## Shax (Feb 12, 2015)

I would want to live in either Twilight Town from Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door or in the Enigmansion from Paper Mario: Sticker Star.


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 14, 2015)

I would love to live in the kokori forest


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 14, 2015)

I'd love to live in Skyrim? As weird as that sounds.


----------



## sleepel (Feb 14, 2015)

macalania forest


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 14, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> I'd love to live in Skyrim? As weird as that sounds.



I'd rather live in Sovngarde.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 14, 2015)

I am not sure which level, but I would live in Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D.


----------



## kassie (Feb 14, 2015)

Skyloft from The Legend of Zelda: Skyward sword.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 14, 2015)

Not so much "levels" as "general locations"...

-Fennmont from Tales of Xillia (with all the lumen trees, god it's gorgeous)
-Arni Village or Guldove from Chrono Cross (haven't decided which "world" version though but they're both so pretty)
-Windfall Island from Windwaker! This one is a stretch because it's SMALL and every island in the game feels so isolated (which is the point I guess) but that place was definitely my favorite of them all


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 14, 2015)

Daguerreo in Final Fantasy IX!

An isolated library town built into a mountain and surrounded by waterfalls? Yes please!


----------



## aliscka (Feb 14, 2015)

Lanayru Desert, Skyward Sword. Probably in the past, though. There isn't anything I don't love about that part of the game.


----------



## Jawile (Feb 15, 2015)

Downtown Prisma City from De Blob 2.







When this area is all painted, Downtown becomes one of my favorite game levels of all time.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2015)

ACNL/Harvest Moon: A New Beginning

Those towns are both so nice and peaceful, plus there's always something new to do!


----------



## Solus (Feb 16, 2015)

I would love to live in Final Fantasy: A Realm Reborn's Gridania city. I absolutely loved the music and the visuals! I've always dream of living in a forest.


----------



## Cory (Feb 17, 2015)

Grass land in kirbys epic yarn


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 18, 2015)

Jungle Japes. Dont bother me in my house that you cant reach cause the game is glitched.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

I love the level in world 5 of Super Mario Brothers 3 that takes you from the land to the clouds <3


----------



## milkyi (Feb 19, 2015)

(If this counts) I'd live in 3D custom girl with my waifu akame, but I'd love to live in The spring time when cherry blossoms are falling in Acnl.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 19, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> (If this counts) I'd live in 3D custom girl with my waifu akame



my first thought







the sea of fragments


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 19, 2015)

Hmmm.  Either the moon level from Ducktales (because space!) or Dragonroost Island from Wind Waker--but only if the music is playing FOREVER.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 19, 2015)

Hmmm... I would love to live somewhere in LOZ:WW. Also maybe in Animal Crossing: Sweet Day from Nintendo Land lol.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 19, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> my first thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol so true.


----------



## piichinu (Feb 19, 2015)

any of the silent realms in skyward sword. sky loft would be p great too
ooor castle town in twilight princess, and clock town in majoras mask but i would need the ocarina and the power to successfully play the song of time, the song of healing, the song of double time, and the song of time in reverse.
i also would not mind living on outset island (can that be counted as a level)
actually, outset island or windfall island or dragon roost island.. i cant decide ;-;

edit: or that private island in wind waker.. omg i have no idea there are so many good options 



Zane said:


> The Hotel Delfino level from Super Mario Sunshine!!! I had my mind made up about that since I first played the game lmao



aa this too



aliscka said:


> Lanayru Desert, Skyward Sword. Probably in the past, though. There isn't anything I don't love about that part of the game.



i forgot this, but i agree with this as well


----------

